# maching out vetric's free clock download



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

maching out vetric's free clock download took about 2 hrs and 4 board feet of lumber 
all pieces fit well no adjustments made
theis the free download fropm vetric ,its missing the clock insert - YouTube


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Desertcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Outstanding. Can you describe/list your equipment setup?


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Good job that is cool


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the share with the video!

Michael T. has that as one of the project of the month subscription for the CarveWright. Good to see you got this as a free download from Vetric..


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*equipment description*

I have a gorilla cnc built in canada by a company in londo that shutdown and left all us hanging ,its a 4x8 table and i am using the 7518 router 3.25 hp and i built and fitted a 4th axis using my old rockwell lathe
rockwell lathe on the cnc table mock setup - YouTube 
rough 4x4 cutting it to end up 3.5in diameter - YouTube
I also use a drawing hardware and software to draw 2d directly to my cnc laser or cnc router
I am very pleased with both setups


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

woodman12, I think Gorilla cnc is now General cnc machines just FYI


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*general*

oh i know that way too well


----------

